# wifi usb adapter or pci express card??



## DzillaXx

PCI-E card > USB

In Fact I would get a mini pci-e to pci-e adapter, and a intel mini pci-e AC card. As well as a pair of 5/7dbi antennas.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> PCI-E card > USB
> 
> In Fact I would get a mini pci-e to pci-e adapter, and a intel mini pci-e AC card. As well as a pair of 5/7dbi antennas.


a WHAT? you lost me as soon as you said mini to pci e to pci e....... wth is that? lol sorry for asking. I just dont understand


----------



## hammong

If your bother has an open PCie slot, then he will get better performance using a PCIe WiFi card. USB 2.0 may be more convenient, but keep in mind most USB WiFi dongles have inferior antennas and will cap out at N450 speeds due to the 480 Mbps USB 2.0 bus speed limitation. If performance is not a top consideration, there's nothing wrong with USB 2.0 dongles.

My top recommendation these days is usually something by TP-Link, ASUS, or D-Link (in that order) mostly because driver support is pretty solid. I've had the most problems with Netgear, and intermittent issues with Linksys at client sites, and would not recommend those if something else is available.

Greg


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> a WHAT? you lost me as soon as you said mini to pci e to pci e....... wth is that? lol sorry for asking. I just dont understand


He's suggesting you get a laptop mini-PCIe adapter and mount it on a mini-PCIe to PCIe card adapter, then wire the antennas yourself. I'm not sure it would be my first choice for a hardware initiate. =)

Greg


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> If your bother has an open PCie slot, then he will get better performance using a PCIe WiFi card. USB 2.0 may be more convenient, but keep in mind most USB WiFi dongles have inferior antennas and will cap out at N450 speeds due to the 480 Mbps USB 2.0 bus speed limitation. If performance is not a top consideration, there's nothing wrong with USB 2.0 dongles.
> 
> My top recommendation these days is usually something by TP-Link, ASUS, or D-Link (in that order) mostly because driver support is pretty solid. I've had the most problems with Netgear, and intermittent issues with Linksys at client sites, and would not recommend those if something else is available.
> 
> Greg


Thanks! so now that we got PCI E as the choice.... can you link me a good one? and yes it has to be PCI E not a usb. I need to place an order sometime within 3 hours.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> a WHAT? you lost me as soon as you said mini to pci e to pci e....... wth is that? lol sorry for asking. I just dont understand


If you Googled it, it would have made sense.

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer%C2%AE-Wireless-Network-Adapter-Antenna/dp/B007Q5N6QW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424052910&sr=8-1&keywords=mini+pci-e+to+pci-e+adapter

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106240&cm_re=intel_ac-_-33-106-240-_-Product

Mini PCI-E is what laptops use
PCI-E is what desktops use.

So you need a adapter to use one of the other.


----------



## hammong

I've had really good luck with these at client sites: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 which is a dual-band up to 450 Mbps on 2.4 or 5 GHz. You might find one or the other has better coverage in your house.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704133&cm_re=tp-link_N900-_-33-704-133-_-Product

If you want to spring for full 802.11ac, and price is of no concern, then the ASUS PCE-AC68 can do 1.3 Gbps on 802.11ac and has a nice 3-way external antenna pod with a magnetic base that sticks to your PC case. =) If you don't want to fork out the cash for it, the ASUS PCE-AC56 is a dual-antenna AC adapter for about $30 less and no antenna pod.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320173&cm_re=ASUS_802.11ac-_-33-320-173-_-Product

Greg


----------



## DzillaXx

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2179447

If you don't want to do it yourself, get this.

The 3 Antenna AC Asus cards are decent, if you are willing to pay the price. Just Don't get the Asus AC card with 2 antennas, get the Intel one. As Intel Wireless Chipsets are overall better.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2179447
> 
> If you don't want to do it yourself, get this.
> 
> The 3 Antenna AC Asus cards are decent, if you are willing to pay the price. Just Don't get the Asus AC card with 2 antennas, get the Intel one. As Intel Wireless Chipsets are overall better.


Ironic you even mention that because i am right this very moment looking at them. I am looking at Asus AC antennas but i hear sooooo many mixed mainly bad reviews on them. Especially driver support







ugh.


----------



## Dry Bonez

This is alot harder than i expected.


----------



## Redwoodz

This gigabyte uses the Intel laptop network card,802.11ac, 2 antennas and bluetooth. $30









http://www.outletpc.com/jw4213-gigabyte-bluetooth-wifi-pcie-adapter.html?gclid=CKyKsoW75cMCFRJcfgodijoAMw


----------



## DzillaXx

Yeah anything with that Intel chip is a







by me.

The most bang for your buck for a wifi card.

But that ASUS PCE-AC68 is about as good as it gets ATM, it uses the BCM4360. The Same BCM4360 found in the Netgear Nighthawk, and even my EA6500. The Performance is good, but cost is high.


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> This gigabyte uses the Intel laptop network card,802.11ac, 2 antennas and bluetooth. $30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.outletpc.com/jw4213-gigabyte-bluetooth-wifi-pcie-adapter.html?gclid=CKyKsoW75cMCFRJcfgodijoAMw


That's a neat card, but the floppy molex power connector on that Gigabyte board really puts me off. PCie x1 power limit is 10W in a low profile card - that seems plenty for a WiFi board. One more power cable to route in the case. The ASUS AC68 card doesn't require power.

EDIT: I'm not sure sure that's a power connector after all. WTH is it? Hmm manual says it's a USB connection. Odd!

Greg


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> That's a neat card, but the floppy molex power connector on that Gigabyte board really puts me off. PCie x1 power limit is 10W in a low profile card - that seems plenty for a WiFi board. One more power cable to route in the case. The ASUS AC68 card doesn't require power.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure sure that's a power connector after all. WTH is it?
> 
> Greg


USB connector for bluetooth. The Asus card doesn't have bluetooth built into the chip.


----------



## HelenSPeters

Before you compare PCIe vs USB, realize that different companies make different models of both that can range between horrible and great quality. Some people claim that PCIe is better, but don't give specific reasons why, and then USB is obviously advantageous for mobility. One thing that is apparent is that some PCIe cards come with more than one antenna which can help with the signal.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelenSPeters*
> 
> Before you compare PCIe vs USB, realize that different companies make different models of both that can range between horrible and great quality. Some people claim that PCIe is better, *but don't give specific reasons why*, and then USB is obviously advantageous for mobility. One thing that is apparent is that some PCIe cards come with more than one antenna which can help with the signal.


Available power. You can feed a device with only so much power when using USB.

Same Wireless Chipsets use more power than others.

USB also tends to have crappy range.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> This gigabyte uses the Intel laptop network card,802.11ac, 2 antennas and bluetooth. $30 thumb.gif
> 
> http://www.outletpc.com/jw4213-gigabyte-bluetooth-wifi-pcie-adapter.html?gclid=CKyKsoW75cMCFRJcfgodijoAMw


Does this work with 5ghz? What's the max wifi transfer rate?


----------



## coachmark2

Yeah, I'm late to the party again...

Anyway, PCIe > USB for power delivery reasons, durability (PCIe gets a thumbscrew to hold it in place), can use 2-3 antennas vs USB's single or crappy dual stream, and other reasons.

The absolute best solution is to buy a PCIe to Mini PCIe card/bracket as mentioned earlier in this thread and then put a $10 Intel 5300/6205 or equivalent in it. Not fast enough? Get a 7260 to put in there.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Yeah, I'm late to the party again...
> 
> Anyway, PCIe > USB for power delivery reasons, durability (PCIe gets a thumbscrew to hold it in place), can use 2-3 antennas vs USB's single or crappy dual stream, and other reasons.
> 
> The absolute best solution is to buy a PCIe to Mini PCIe card/bracket as mentioned earlier in this thread and then put a $10 Intel 5300/6205 or equivalent in it. Not fast enough? Get a 7260 to put in there.


I just bought a USB one for my desktop and can barely get past 80Mbps. Do you have an example of items which are what you say?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> PCI-E card > USB
> 
> In Fact I would get a mini pci-e to pci-e adapter, and a intel mini pci-e AC card. As well as a pair of 5/7dbi antennas.


+1
Thats what i did, cheap and very good.

EDIT:

Intel 5300 of ebay are cheap just make sure its not one thats locked to certain laptop manufacturers.
First i bought a locked one by mistake, think it was locked to like Lenovo or some other laptop make. It was the cheapest one, now i know why








Sent it back and got one that was not locked.

If its a locked one it will say clearly which models its only comatible with. Example of locked :
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Compaq-6930p-8530p-Intel-WiFi-Link-5300-Full-Mini-PCIe-Wifi-Wireless-Card-/400676984488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d4a3596a8

Unlocked will be non model specific in description:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-WiFi-Link-5300AGN-Wireless-802-11n-Mini-Card-NEW-/350311584243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51903291f3

The adapters with antennas are also cheap as chips on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Mini-PCI-E-to-PCI-E-Express-X1-Wireless-WIFI-adapter-card-with-3-Antennas-S6-/321628895196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae29377dc

Yes the links are UK as im UK but you get the idea


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber*
> 
> I just bought a USB one for my desktop and can barely get past 80Mbps. Do you have an example of items which are what you say?


As stated above, get one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-PCI-E-to-PCI-E-Wireless-Adapter-w-3-Antenna-WiFi-/380777494436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a81b77a4

And then a 6205, 5300, or 7260.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> As stated above, get one of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-PCI-E-to-PCI-E-Wireless-Adapter-w-3-Antenna-WiFi-/380777494436?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a81b77a4
> 
> And then a 6205, 5300, or 7260.


..

Thanks for breaking it down for me. I was confused on what exactly to do here, ordered both now at least.

Thanks!


----------



## Zaiber

I actually got this exact combo (with the AC7260) and I cannot get it to go over 40Mbps on speedtest, while the USB one I was replacing does 80-85 constantly (my macbooks go 200+). Are there any specific drivers I should be looking at? Im using the intel 17.16.11.5 and they seem to be sucking horribly. Can anyone who has this setup help me out?


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber*
> 
> I actually got this exact combo (with the AC7260) and I cannot get it to go over 40Mbps on speedtest, while the USB one I was replacing does 80-85 constantly (my macbooks go 200+). Are there any specific drivers I should be looking at? Im using the intel 17.16.11.5 and they seem to be sucking horribly. Can anyone who has this setup help me out?


Did you get the 802.11ac version or the 802.11n version of the 7260?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> +1
> Thats what i did, cheap and very good.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Intel 5300 of ebay are cheap just make sure its not one thats locked to certain laptop manufacturers.
> First i bought a locked one by mistake, think it was locked to like Lenovo or some other laptop make. It was the cheapest one, now i know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent it back and got one that was not locked.
> 
> If its a locked one it will say clearly which models its only comatible with. Example of locked :
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Compaq-6930p-8530p-Intel-WiFi-Link-5300-Full-Mini-PCIe-Wifi-Wireless-Card-/400676984488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5d4a3596a8
> 
> Unlocked will be non model specific in description:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-WiFi-Link-5300AGN-Wireless-802-11n-Mini-Card-NEW-/350311584243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51903291f3
> 
> The adapters with antennas are also cheap as chips on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Mini-PCI-E-to-PCI-E-Express-X1-Wireless-WIFI-adapter-card-with-3-Antennas-S6-/321628895196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae29377dc
> 
> Yes the links are UK as im UK but you get the idea


would this be better than my current onboard?i have a Asus Z87 deluxe. It comes with the wifigo module. look it up if you need to. please and thanks.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Did you get the 802.11ac version or the 802.11n version of the 7260?


Sorry for the late reply, I got the AC version. My router is an N66U


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I got the AC version. My router is an N66U


Wait a second. Your Macbook is getting 200 megabits per second on a 66U? SmallNetBuilder was only able to get about 100 out of the N66U best case scenario.

You mean 200 when wired direct, right?


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Wait a second. Your Macbook is getting 200 megabits per second on a 66U? SmallNetBuilder was only able to get about 100 out of the N66U best case scenario.
> 
> You mean 200 when wired direct, right?


Nope, both my Macbook Air and my Macbook Pro get 200+ Download/20+ upload (my internet is suppsoed to be 300/20) over wifi on my n66u. I checked the bandwidth of the n66u when I ordered and concluded that it would work no prob, and my Macs prove it.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber*
> 
> Nope, both my Macbook Air and my Macbook Pro get 200+ Download/20+ upload (my internet is suppsoed to be 300/20) over my n66u. I checked the bandwidth of the n66u when I ordered and concluded that it would work no prob, and my Macs prove it.


I don't mean to be "that" guy, but pics or it didn't happen. If you're really getting 200 megabits per second on speedtests over the air with 802.11n, that would be the most impressive result I've ever seen out of consumer hardware.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> I don't mean to be "that" guy, but pics or it didn't happen. If you're really getting 200 megabits per second on speedtests over the air with 802.11n, that would be the most impressive result I've ever seen out of consumer hardware.


This is the router: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006QB1RPY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm not at home so I can't post pictures yet. Those are both with the built in cards on each laptop. With the PCI-E and AC7260 combo I can'tr get over 40Mbps. With the USB dongle I get around 110Mbps if using USB 3.0


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> I don't mean to be "that" guy, but pics or it didn't happen. If you're really getting 200 megabits per second on speedtests over the air with 802.11n, that would be the most impressive result I've ever seen out of consumer hardware.


The Mac has a 3x3:3 N setup, and so does the router. So I can see it happen, pretty sure mine would if I had a intel 6300 to test it with.

But that AC card should be doing more than 40mbps. I would look into drivers and settings. Or perhaps a dud of a card? I know you don't have AC, but it should connect to the router in N mode on the 5ghz band @ 300mbps rated if you have everything setup correctly.

I ordered a AC7260, but has been suck in the mail for a week.








Thanks USPS


----------



## coachmark2

3x3? I actually didn't realize that. That's more believable then... Still though, being able to hold and sustain 200 for any amount of time would be quite an acheivement.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> The Mac has a 3x3:3 N setup, and so does the router. So I can see it happen, pretty sure mine would if I had a intel 6300 to test it with.
> 
> But that AC card should be doing more than 40mbps. I would look into drivers and settings. Or perhaps a dud of a card? I know you don't have AC, but it should connect to the router in N mode on the 5ghz band @ 300mbps rated if you have everything setup correctly.
> 
> I ordered a AC7260, but has been suck in the mail for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks USPS


Does this mean I won't achieve those speeds with the N66U router and the 7260 card?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber*
> 
> Does this mean I won't achieve those speeds with the N66U router and the 7260 card?


The 7260 is a 2x2:2 card.

At best you are looking upwards of 160mbps with your current router.

If you had a AC router, that would be different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> 3x3? I actually didn't realize that. That's more believable then... Still though, being able to hold and sustain 200 for any amount of time would be quite an acheivement.


Unlike iPhones, Apple tends to treat their Macbooks with good wifi chips.









Wouldn't be surprised if his Macbook Pro didn't have the same BCM4331 the router is packing. As I know some of their devices have it.

The BCM4331 is a decent chip, I have it in my EA6500 powering the 2.4ghz network. Performs on the higher side of what you can do on a 2x2 20mhz 2.4ghz N connection. I expect it does the same for all modes.


----------

